# Testmethoden der PC Games Hardware



## PCGH_Marco (24. August 2009)

Hallo,
 in diesem Thread erklärt Ihnen die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware die *Testmethoden *der einzelnen Fachbereiche.

Direktlinks zu den Testmethoden:• LC-Displays
• Grafikkarten
• Prozessoren
• Hauptplatinen
• Arbeitsspeicher
• ...​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (24. August 2009)

*Testmethoden LC-Displays*

Flüssigkristallbildschirme (LCDs) werden in den Laboren der PC Games Hardware auf folgende Weise getestet:

*Testmethodik im Überblick*• Anschluss per DVI-D
    • Native Auflösung
    • Werkseinstellungen plus sRGB
    • Inputlag: CRT, Stopwatch und Olympus E210
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Messadapter plus Voltcraft VC110
    • 20 Minuten Aufwärmzeit​* Testsystem im Überblick (Stand: August 2009)
*• CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2,5 GHz)
    • Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 (Intel P35)
    • Arbeitsspeicher: 4 x 2 GiByte DDR2-800
    • Grafikkarte: Geforce 9800 GTX+
    • Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10
    • Netzteil: Corsair 520 Watt​* Inputlag
*Der Inputlag ist inzwischen ein wichtiges Leistungsmerkmal für LC-Displays. Vor allem Spieler müssen auf eine kurze Signallaufzeit achten. In jedem Flüssigkristallbildschirm arbeitet eine Elektronik, die das von der Grafikkarte kommende Signal verarbeitet. Diverse Techniken zur Verbesserung des Bildes (beispielsweise Overdrive) sorgen dafür, dass einige Millisekunden vergehen, bis das Bild auf dem LCD sichtbar wird. Bei einem herkömmlichen Röhrenmonitor wird das Bild schneller erzeugt, es entsteht kein messbarer Inputlag. Mithilfe einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera und eines Röhrenmonitors ist es möglich, die Signallaufzeit sichtbar zu machen. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei nur um eine Annäherung an den tatsächlichen Wert für den Inputlag. Unsere Partnerwebseite Prad.de hat zum Thema Inputlag größere Untersuchungen angestellt und ein spezielles Tool entwickelt. Mehr Informationen dazu finden Sie unter BONUSCODE 275E. Das Small Monitor Test Tool (SMTT) erzeugt sehr hohe Fps-Raten und zeigt eine Art Stoppuhr an verschiedenen Positionen des Monitors an. Mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera und der Blende 1/160 fotografieren wir die „Uhr“ auf dem LCD und auf einem Röhrenmonitor gleichzeitig. Es werden pro Display 60 Bilder erstellt. Anschließend werten wir die Bilder nach einer speziellen Vorgehensweise aus und ermitteln die Signallaufzeit eines LC-Displays. Die meisten Spieler stört eine Signallaufzeit von zwei Bildern pro Sekunde (Fps) nicht, das entspricht etwa 30 Millisekunden. Viele Profispieler nehmen solche Verzögerungen durch den Inputlag allerdings wahr. Daher sollte die Signallaufzeit unter 15 – besser unter 10 – Millisekunden liegen.

*Reaktionszeit (Schlieren-/Corona-Bildung)
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Programm TFT Schlierentest lässt sich die Reaktionszeit recht einfach ermitteln. Wir starten das Tool und konfigurieren zunächst über „Gammapanel öffnen“ die Helligkeit des LC-Displays. Wir wählen „Brightness“ und erhöhen den Helligkeitswert. Anschließend regeln wir sie so lange herunter, bis sich das Zwei-Prozent-Feld nur noch ganz wenig vom schwarzen Hintergrund abhebt. Nun kann der eigentliche Test beginnen: Die beiden Quadrate, die durch das Bild laufen, sollen so weit zusammengeführt werden, dass nur noch die Schlieren und nicht mehr die reine Hintergrundfarbe erkennbar ist. Dies wird durch eine Verringerung des Pixelabstands erzielt. Wir lesen die Reaktionszeit ab. Dies wiederholen wir mit den Farbkombinationen 1 bis 3 und rechnen den Durchschnitt der vier Werte aus. Wenn die Flüssigkristalle eines Monitors nicht schnell genug schalten, sind beispielsweise Schlieren bei Explosionstrümmern, die sich über den Bildschirm bewegen, erkennbar. Um diese Schlieren zu minimieren, wurde Overdrive entwickelt. Diese Technik „übertaktet“ die Kristalle, damit sie schneller schalten. Die dazugehörige Elektronik erahnt dafür die kommenden Bewegungen. Bei vielen Monitoren arbeitet die Vorausberechnung eher schlecht und es sind Corona-Effekte sichtbar. Wenn Sie beispielsweise einen dunklen Flaggenmast im blauen Himmel sehen und sich vor diesem nach rechts und links bewegen, zieht der Flaggenmast bei einem schlechten Monitor einen Schatten hinter sich her. Dies sind keine Schlieren, da die Kontrastfehler bei Deaktivierung des Overdrives (wenn im OSD möglich) verschwinden.*

Helligkeit (0, 50, 100 %)
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das  Silver-Haze-Messgerät der Firma Quato (QUATOGRAPHIC Technology GmbH) zeigt uns auch die Helligkeit bzw. Leuchtdichte in Candela pro Quadratmeter an. Wir stellen die Helligkeit des LCD anhand des entsprechenden Reglers auf die Einstellungen 0, 50 und 100 Prozent ein und messen jeweils die Leuchtdichte.
*
Interpolation 
* Wir stellen das LCD so ein, dass kleinere Auflösungen auf die volle Bildschirmgröße interpoliert werden. Anschließend prüfen wir die Lesbarkeit der Schrift und schauen uns auch die Auswirkungen in Spielen an. Je nach Bildschirmklasse verwenden wir die Auflösungen 1.280 x 1.024 und 1.680 x 1.050 um dies zu prüfen.*

Helligkeitsverteilung (Abweichungen)
*Zur Ermittlung der Helligkeitsverteilung wird die Luminanz mit dem  Silver-Haze-Messgerät an neun Punkten des Monitors überprüft, nach unseren Vorgaben darf ein einzelner Punkt nicht mehr als fünf Prozent von den anderen Messpunkten abweichen. Vor der Messung wird die Helligkeit in der Mitte auf 150 Candela pro Quadratmeter justiert.
*
Farbbrillanz/Farbechtheit
*Im oberen Bild rechts sehen Sie einmal "gute" und "schlechte" Farbechtheit. Die Abweichungen sind für Spieler auch nicht mehr vernachlässigbar, da viele günstige TN-Panels Farben falsch darstellem. Wenn Sie hobbymäßig Bilder bearbeiten, sollten Sie besonders auf diese Werte achten und gleich zu einem qualitativ hochwertigeren Panel wie beispielsweise dem PVA-Modell greifen. Neben kräftigeren Farben ist hier bauartbedingt ein größerer Farbraum und eine bessere Farbechtheit möglich. Zur Messung der Displays verwenden wir das Silver-Haze-Messgerät der Firma Quato (QUATOGRAPHIC Technology GmbH), mit dem Sie für den Hausgebrauch schon beachtliche Ergebnisse erzielen können.*

Kontrastverhältnis
*Das Kontrastverhältnis messen wir ebenfalls mit dem Silver-Haze-Messgerät. Dazu wird der Weiß- sowie der Schwarzpunkt gemessen und anschließend ins Verhältnis gesetzt. 
*
Leistungsaufnahme/Standby
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Energieaufnahme der Monitore wird mithilfe eines Messadapters und des Digital-Multimeters VC300 Solar ermittelt. Dazu wird die Helligkeit auf 100 Prozent geregelt. Für die Messung im Standby lassen wir Windows XP das LCD in diesen Modus gehen und messen nach 10 Minuten die Energieaufnahme.


----------

